# 1935-37 Schwinn Built, Hibbard, HSB & Co. Headbadge



## oldfart36 (Jul 29, 2013)

This bike was chained to a house porch in the old part of town for quite awhile. Finally found the relatives of the old fellow that use to live there, (house has been vacant for some years). Recently they allowed me to go get the bike.

Schwinn built for HSB & Co., HSB & Co.,  (Hibbard. Spencer & Bartlett) started the True Value Brand in 1932, thus the headbadge. I've never seen this headbadge. The bike is in as found condition and is still a rider.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2013)

what kind of tires are those???


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't remember. I'll check while I'm out in the shop tomorrow. Have plans of changing them out, so I never really looked close. I do know that the old fellow changed out the original tires 15 years or so ago, right before he died. More than likely a locally easy to get tire.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 30, 2013)

bricycle said:


> what kind of tires are those???




They are 26's of course, the brand on the tire's say "Rocky Wolf". Man upon closer inspection the tires are in nice shape!


----------



## tailhole (Jul 30, 2013)

*love it!*

Like the way that bike is set up.  Digging those tires too!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 2, 2013)

Is the head badge a rare badge?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2013)

is that a Pontiac? what ever, it's neat!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a Hibbard.

It reads: Hibbard, True Value, Deluxe, HSB & Co. , Chicago.


----------



## Rickg1964 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Similar Bike*

similar bike with but different head badge. Do you know anything about the serial numbers?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 3, 2013)

*love the car*

1939 Chevy s are bad@sss


----------

